# A fresh start



## WHPellic (Jul 25, 2005)

Maybe it'd be a good idea to start FA anew. Kind of a fresh start.

Learn from the mistakes. Let the bitterness go and move on.

ArtFu and FA are gonna be compared to each other when both sites come up. Please don't make it a competition to see which site is better.

Move on and focus on what makes FurAffinity the site it is.

Drew Barrymore once said "If you have to go through hell, I hope you come out of it having learned something."

Things went horribly wrong. Now is the time to try and right them.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 25, 2005)

Heheh, I was thinking the same thing, it's going to be one of those things to see which one is better and such. Many people can?t help it, but I don't care.

I just want FA to come back up, and I will help as much as I can to make sure it does.

It's the first place I have seen devoted to the furry community, a place to meet others in a network kind of way.


----------



## Howitzer_ (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm not useing either Artfu or FA-2... unless I decide to use both. I have no aliances or preference. We just need a community that was as open to furries as FA once was. Competition is unessesary.

And if you REALLY want my opinion, I think VCL kicked FA's butt. Especially as it did not have the problems that FA did.


----------



## keobear (Jul 26, 2005)

VCL is over rated  with have be so good as the view to join it, gezze get over them self.
 Artfu is not trust worthie with owner beening such child and arts like complate Grade A ass hole


----------



## WHPellic (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: *laughing**



			
				Anonymous said:
			
		

> Devoted to the furry community, but the site owner couldn't give two craps about his best coder and let his own personal drama/inflatable kangaroo posse get in the way of actually FIXING PROBLEMS?  Doesn't seem like the current administration (Arcturus excluded) was devoted to the 12,000+ users in the furry community.
> 
> You think Arcturus deserted FA?  Deserted its 12,000+ users?  Should (s)he have stayed just to make people happy?  Listen, slavery made a lot of people happy, but it doesn't make it right.
> 
> ...



You can still sign a username at the top, smartass.

I'll be honest. Jheryn screwed up big time. I'm disappointed with him.

Both he and Arcturus acted like bratty children screaming "Mine! Mine! It's mine!" and all the users suffered due to in-fighting between the administrators. Arcturus's "drama posse" didn't help either.

What's done is done. I honestly do not believe Jheryn was trying to ruin the site. I believe Jheryn had good intentions, but was not taking the site's best interests to heart.

I hope Jheryn sees this fiasco as a hard lesson learned and attempts to right wrongs. FA has taken a blow, put that does not necessarily mean it is dead. 

I'm disappointed in Jheryn, but I'll get over it. I've made mistakes in the past too.

The show must go on.


----------



## WHPellic (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: *laughing**



			
				Anonymous said:
			
		

> Devoted to the furry community, but the site owner couldn't give two craps about his best coder and let his own personal drama/inflatable kangaroo posse get in the way of actually FIXING PROBLEMS?  Doesn't seem like the current administration (Arcturus excluded) was devoted to the 12,000+ users in the furry community.
> 
> You think Arcturus deserted FA?  Deserted its 12,000+ users?  Should (s)he have stayed just to make people happy?  Listen, slavery made a lot of people happy, but it doesn't make it right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Howitzer (Jul 26, 2005)

I and Jheryn have a LOT in common.  Both of us are immature and both of us seem love to have never ending stupid arguments.  Currently I'm on hiatus from another community because of my behavior.  I want to prove to them that I can be respectable by leaving for a while and returning with some things they would really enjoy.

But I must say.  The folks from the ReAnim8ed community are smart enough NOT to put me in any moderator or administrator position.  And I'm supprised that Jheryn succeeded in aquiring it himself.

Most of us have good intentions.  Only sicko phycopaths want to really harm other people.  But how we act in the mean time is what really matters.

---------

Also, the registration doesn't work right.  I try to register but it has an error in the process.  I try to use my name as a guest and it says it's taken.


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 26, 2005)

*cough cough* Perhaps Jheryn acquired admin status because he was the founder of the site?


----------



## Sumdude (Jul 26, 2005)

Well I hope ya'll get things back up cause there's alot of pics that I and alot of people liked. At least keep it up long enough for people to save some of the pics. ya know? It'd suck that if FA would go down.


----------



## Sumdude (Jul 26, 2005)

Well I hope ya'll get things back up cause there's alot of pics that I and alot of people liked. At least keep it up long enough for people to save some of the pics. ya know? It'd suck that if FA would go down.


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, Jheryn will have a backup of the entire site... all that remains is finding and paying for a server to host it on.


----------



## Royelle1 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello, this is Royelle.  I tried to log in, guess my stuff isn't there.  I tried to register, got a bug, and every time I try to log in now it sais "Page cannot be displayed", so I'm posting as a guest.  I'm just wondering what's going to happen, like are the accoutns going to be transfered, or does everyone have to re-register?  Does anyone know exactly what will happen here and how long till accounts are fixed?


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

No, That's all up to Jheryn.


----------



## Emberlene (Jul 26, 2005)

keobear said:
			
		

> VCL is over rated  with have be so good as the view to join it, gezze get over them self.



Eh?  Do your research.  VCL only requires that you know how to clean up a scan so your presentation looks decent, even if you can't draw worth crap.  If you can't figure out how to resize or use a simple levels tool, you shouldn't be posting art anyway.


----------



## GamerD (Jul 26, 2005)

*Just like to...*

I just like to see a cool site that'll a great place for people to come to. I visit FA a few times and thought how cool it looked, So that's why I joined up.

Sure the other places were ok, but I liked this one a little better  

SeeS you later :wink:


----------



## neko_kun (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Just like to...*



			
				GamerD said:
			
		

> I just like to see a cool site that'll a great place for people to come to. I visit FA a few times and thought how cool it looked, So that's why I joined up.
> 
> Sure the other places were ok, but I liked this one a little better
> 
> SeeS you later :wink:



ditto.. since discoveringhte site its been my first port of call to stash my (limited and crap) artworks


----------



## Janet Merai (Jul 27, 2005)

Restarting new is only going to rise even more problems.
Correcting existing problems, new admins/mods and people who actually care to help and not let life trauma affect them.

When things need correcting, starting new rises problems, as I do not want to re-start uploading again, along with a ton of things made, its just hectic.

Solving things is the problematic structure to me, others varie.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 27, 2005)

Janet Merai said:
			
		

> Restarting new is only going to rise even more problems.
> Correcting existing problems, new admins/mods and people who actually care to help and not let life trauma affect them.
> 
> When things need correcting, starting new rises problems, as I do not want to re-start uploading again, along with a ton of things made, its just hectic.
> ...



I'm starting to get sick of this. Don't some of you get why he's recoding it? To get all the problems out!

FA is going to get worked up again from the ground up. Then very heavily tested till as much of the old and new dawning issues if any. 

Brining up more old FA stuff is only bringing up old drama. We already know all this. We had to already read it 100 times over.


----------



## Janet Merai (Jul 27, 2005)

Sorry I did not reason.
I was talking about the restarting of user-pages and galleries.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 27, 2005)

Janet Merai said:
			
		

> Sorry I did not reason.
> I was talking about the restarting of user-pages and galleries.



User-pages and galleries are just parts of a DB, not the code. Things like that can be ported over and re-applied to the systme that reads the DB. However, the code of the system itself is getting re-tooled and tweaked.

The DB that holds the art, the names, the strings and text, that's all a bunch of tags and numbers which other systems can read and interpret (which is why ArtFu is offering to import data over).

This isn't entirely Tabula Rasa, but there is no better time than now to get the kinks out of the system.


----------

